# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  معجزة صارت لآربيعتي ( نصيحة لكل بنت ماتزوجت ) هنا سر الزواج .

## أم موري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مسآ الخير لجميع البنوتات ، كتبت هالموضوع من بعد مااستأذنت من ( اربيعتي )
وحبيت أني أفيد كل البنات . . 
خواتي ببدأ من البداية وأتكلم عن آربيعتي ، وحده عمرها قريب 30 كانت تغلط وايد
يعني ماتروم تعيش حياتها من غير ( علاقة حب ) وكان هدفها انها من هالعلاقات تتزوج
لان أهلها كانوا يعايرونها ان كل بنات العيلة تزوجوا الآ هي !
صارت تتعرف ع فلآن وعلآن وتعيش وياهم قصة حب وتحب من خاطرها مب لعب 
ولمن ييي وقت طآري الزواج يتحججون ،

يعني هي كانت صادقة في حبها و كل واحد كانت ترمسه مايفكر بشكل جدي بالزواج !
ملت من هالسالفة وصارت مشاعرها باردة ( تعرفون كثر ما الوحدة كثرت من قصص الحب 
يتخربط أحساسها وتصير تقارن بين حبيبها الأول وحبيبها الثاني ...الخ)
مرت الأيام ع هالقصص اللي ماتنتهي لين ماجاء يوم وكانت ترمس حبيبها وبدأت تدخل
ويها في أمور تغضب الرب ، 
حست بالندم وخاصة ان حبيبها كان يتسلى فيها وهي عارفة هالشي بس مب راضية تتركه
فقررت تترك كل هالقصص وتتوب لله  :Smile: 

سمعت عن قصص معجزة سورة البقرة والاستغفار والتقرب من الله 
فبدات بقرآت سورة البقرة كل يوم بنية الزواج وصارت تصلي النوافل و تستغفر الله 
وتلتزم بالاذكار وتقرأ القران وتصلي قيام الليل كل يوم وتصوم الاثنين والخميس 
وطبقت برنامج عبدالكريم المشيقح .
ع هالرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929202

طبعا كل هالأمور بنية الزواج وكانت تسويها وتنتظر المقابل من الله !!



مر شهر وماصار شي من ناحية الزواج 
( لانها لمن قرأت بقصص معجزات البقرة
مثلا بعد 30 يوم يصير جيه او بعد 40 يوم يصير جيه كانت حاطه في بالها بعد 
كم يوم تصير معجزة وتتزوج !)
لكن لمن حست انه غلط انه نسوي شي لله علشان ننتظر مقابل من الله ،


فقررت تقرأ وهي تطلب الأجر و ( ع يقين بقوة الله وتفائل دائما بالله ) <= هذه أهم نقطة يابنات
دائما كانت متفائلة بالله وعندها يقين بان الله بيحقق لها مطلبها وكانت دائما لمن تصلي
تشتكي لله وتكلمه وتصلي قيام الله وتقول بقوة وبقدرت الله بتزوج جريب .. الله يحبني وأرحم علي
من امي وابوي يعني كانت ترمس ربها وهي تصيح وتشكي له الحال وتتمنى من انه يساعدها
ولو اجتمعت كل هالناس ع انهم يساعدوها وربها مو كاتب مابيصير عشان جيه ربها هو القادر
والرحيم .

والنتيجة :

1 - نفسيتها تغيرت واايد وصارت وحدة ملتزمة وتخاف الله 
2 - دائما كانت تحس بسعادة غريبة 
3 - كل المعاصي اللي كانت تسويها تركتها ومستحيل كانت بترد للغلط


4 - بعد مرور شهرين من قرأت سورة البقرة وقرأت القران بشكل عام 
والاستغفار و صلاة قيام الليل و النوافل والصوم 
ماشاء الله ، 
انخطبت  :Smile: 

سبحان الله وماشاء الله وتبارك الرحمن وربي يتمم عليهآ بالخير ، والله العظيم أني صادقة بكل
كلمة كتبتها والله يشهد عليا يوم الدين . . .
الان الحمدلله مرتاحة ومواصلة في قرأت سورة البقرة والقرآن والألتزامها بالاذكار والاستغفار
لانه حنا لمن نسوي الشي نسويه لله ونتفااااااااااااااائل خير وعندنا يقين بان الله رحمن رحيم

وع فكرة لمن كانت تصلي قيام الليل كانت تدعي دائما بهالدعاء :

اللهم إني أشهد بأنك الله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد يابديع السموات والأرض ياحي ياقيوم ياذا الجلال والإكرام أسألك ياجامع الناس ليوم لاريب فيه أن تجمعني برجل صالح تقي نقي سخي خفي وذرية صالحه ورزقا حسن.... ياجامع ياجامع 
اللهم آمييين 

هذا موضوع فيه أدعيه وتقدرون تبحثون في الموقع . !

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=697690


أهم شي يابنات

1 - الالتزام يوميا 
2 - اليقين والتفائل بالله
3 - ترك المعاصي من سماع اغاني أو علاقات محرمة وغيره
4 - اشغلي وقتج في الاستغفار وذكر الله مثلا كنتي في مستشفى او مكان خذي لج مسبحة
واذكري الله ..


وكل اللي آتمنآه منكن الدعاء لي بالتــوفيق والله اني صادقة في كل حرف كتبته
وكان في اشياء ثانية ونسيتها إن شاء الله بكتب موضوع ثاني اذا تذكرت شي
دعواتكم والله يوفق كل بنت بالزوج الصالح في القريب العاجل .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## أم موري

فى وحدة تمنت تتزوج واحد بعينه وطلبت من الله ورزقها الرزاق أهو نفسه وتزوجته 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=857030

----------


## مجرد ام

الحمد لله الي هداها والله يثبتها ويتمم عليها بالخير

----------


## Mrs.Alturkey

الله يثبتها ويتمم لها على خير يا رب

----------


## الجنـ سلسبيلةـة

الله يوفقها في حياتها ويسخر لها زوجها

----------


## حلآتي بحجآبي

يزآاج الله خييير .....

----------


## حــــلاوه

لا اله الا الله

----------


## al-jo0oharh

مشاء الله تبارك الله 


الله يسعدها ويوفقها يارب


انا وايد مستانسه ان شي بنات استفادو من موضوع خطوات الشيخ عبد الكريم المشيقح اللي نزلته ولله الحمد 


والله يباله مثابره وماشاء الله عليها ربيعتج ثابرت والله ثبتها لن توبتها خالصه لوجه الله عز وجل 



انا في وحده نصحتني من المنتدى وما انسى نصيحتها 


قالت لو تبين الله يحقق لج مرادج لا تتقربين منه بغرض هالشي 

انج متقربه منه بس عسب يحقق لج هالشي لااااااا


تقربي منه عشانه هوووو تتعبدينه وتستغفرينه بهدف القرب منه فقط لا غير 


وهو داري باللي تبينه وراح يحققه لج 


وهذا هو هدفنا من الحياه رضاه عز وجل عنا 


الله يسعدها يارب ويتم لها على خير 


سلمي عليها ^^



فرحت لها وايد والله

----------


## Mall.08

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## عـوأأشه

الحمدالله .. على كل حال

----------


## أم موري

يزاكن الله خير حبيباتي والله يسلمج الجوهرة 
نسيت احط نقطة انها كانت تتصدق 
حتى لو بنص لو بريال .

----------


## al3emia

ماشاء الله ،، الله يوفقها ويسعدها 

ويرزق كل بنت بالزوج الصالح التقي قريب غير بعيد  :Smile:

----------


## مجنونة و تجنن

مشكورة اختي 
يارب توفقنا و تسهل امورنا يارب العالمين

----------


## غلاتي كيوت

الحمدالله .. على كل حال

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

فعلا أهم شيء تكون العبادة خاصة لوجهة الكريم -------------

وهذة أهم من تحقيق الأماني جزاك الله كل خير على النصيحة فعلا كنت أشعر بضيق من الذي يداوم على عبادة معينة

والسبب الأول والأخير الزواج أو أمر دنيوي ---- سبحانة عالم بالحال وغنى عن السؤال ويستحق العبادة الخالصة

----------


## laila226

الله يوفقها اختي  :Smile:

----------


## أم موري

يزاكن الله خير حبيباتي

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## ام متعب7779

الحمدلله والله يوفقها ويهدي الجميع

----------


## نسيم الليل37

ربي يوفقهـــــــآ .. ~

----------


## × كوكو ×

الله يثبتها ويتمم لها على خير يا رب

----------


## بنت البلوشي20

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## RoyalDeser

مشكوورة

----------


## جرح وحداوي

الله يهدي لكل ويثبتها ويتملها على خيي..

اهم شي تنصحييينها مااتترك اللي تسوييه من عبااداات ...يعني تستمر علييه حتى لووخذت اللي تبييه ..

----------


## فنون الحب

سبحان الله

على نياتكم ترزقون 

ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى  :Smile:

----------


## قلبي الجريح

سبحآآن الله ...
الله ييسر أمورهآ ويوفقهآآ..
الله يثبتهآآ ويثبتنآآآ...
الحمدلله ع كل حآآآل...
 :Smile: 

اللهم إني أستغفرڪ لكل ذنب خطوتُ إليه برجلي أو مددت إليه يدي أو تأملته ببصري أو أصغيت إليه بأذني أو نطق به لساني أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني ثم استرزقتڪ على عصياني فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقڪ على عصيانڪ...

آللهمُ آغفر ليَ ۆلۆآلديَ ۆلجْمُيَعَ آلمُسّلمُيَن ۆآلمُسّلمُآت ۆآلمُؤمُنيَن ۆآلمُؤمُنآت آلأحيَآء مُنهمُ ۆآلأمُۆآت....

يَآلله آجْعَل ۆفآٺيَ فيَ صلآه بيَن سّجْده ۆٺسّبيَح ۆرڪَۆعَ ۆآجْعَل آخر ڪَلآمُيَ فيَ آلحيَآه لفظ قِۆل آلشهآده فيَ خشۆعَ...

----------


## مالتيزرس

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نقنوقة

القرآن شفاء لكل مرض
وراحة لكل تعب 
اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر على نعمة الإسلام يارب

----------


## ξــڎۋپـﮭ . .~

يزآج آلله خييييير ^.^

----------


## رضآٳڪ يٳ ربٳه

يَ ڔبّ ﺂرزﻗﻧـــــــــــــيْ بفرحہً 
ﭠﺟــعلنِي ( ﺂسجُد ) لگ بآگِياً

----------


## أنا الأحلى

الله يثبتهت و يهديها و يهدينا و بنات المسلمين 

مشكورة ع مشاركتنا القصة ^^

----------


## سامبا سامبا

الله يوفقها ان شاءالله

----------


## فديت علي

الحمد لله ان الله هداها

----------


## دلووعتهم

الله يسعدها ان شاء الله

----------


## منطوووق قلبي

سبحان الله ربي يثبتها انشاءالله

----------


## ام شموخـ

الله يهنيهاا ويوفق كل بنت بالزوج الصاالح 
آآآآآآميين

----------


## بنت زاايد

الله يسعدها

----------


## om dana2012

الله يهدي جميع بنات امتنا
والله يتمم بينهم عخير يا رب

----------


## غـلا زايـد

سبحان الله
يزاج الله وافر الأجر وكل الخير على هذا الموضوع الرائع
 :Smile: )

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

علاقة العبد بالخالق ليس لمصالح دنيوية

انما للاخره نسال الله الجنه 


ياااااارب ...

----------


## وضـــحـــى

جزاج الله خير ولله يسعدها دنيا وآخرة

----------


## شهد الظاهري

ربي يعطي كل وآاحـد إاللي يتمنـآاه جريب إان شـآاء اللـه ^^
لـآاهنتي غنـآاتي .. ))

----------


## roo7e-s

الحمدالله ان الله هداها وربي يديم عليها ويسعدها

----------


## hope09

الله يثبتها و يوفقهاااا ياااارب

----------


## سمراء العيون

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## فديت عليا

*الله يسعدها ويهنيها وتعيش معاه احلى حياه 

الله يجمعهم في الدنيا والاخره

آآآآآآمييييييييين*

----------


## أم حمدة2008

سبحان الله وبحمده ..

----------


## حنين خالد

الله يوفقها ويسعدها وييسر لها امورها 
فعلا سورة البقره من يلتزم عليها بيجني فضلها بالاخير وتكون النية خالصه لله

----------


## مربط الجن

الله يثبتها ويتم لها على خير ويوفقها وقوليلها ماتتكاسل عن هالاشياء وتنساهاعقب الزواج

----------


## سـآرهـ

الله يتمم لها ان شاءالله وتفرح بالعرس ويوفقها

----------


## فرحة عمر

الله يوفقها يارب

----------


## eman1971

خواتي الحبيبات 
نشر السنه وطرد البدع واجب على كل مسلم ومسلكه
كلامج حلو بس ما له سند من السنه الشريفه 
ان قراءه البقره او اي سوره يحقق الأمنيات
وان كان التقرب لله والتذلل له والدعاء
يمكن ان يغير الأقدار فلا يرد القدر الا الدعات
فلا تجعلي اخيتي تاخرك في الزواج يقودك 
اتباع البدع 
ولكن احب الله لذاته فهو الخالق
وليجدك حيث أمرك 
ولكن على سنه نبيه الكريم

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

الله يتمم لها

----------


## عيناويهـ حلوه

الله يتمم لها ع خير يالله يارب..~

----------


## أم موري

> خواتي الحبيبات 
> نشر السنه وطرد البدع واجب على كل مسلم ومسلكه
> كلامج حلو بس ما له سند من السنه الشريفه 
> ان قراءه البقره او اي سوره يحقق الأمنيات
> وان كان التقرب لله والتذلل له والدعاء
> يمكن ان يغير الأقدار فلا يرد القدر الا الدعات
> فلا تجعلي اخيتي تاخرك في الزواج يقودك 
> اتباع البدع 
> ولكن احب الله لذاته فهو الخالق
> ...



الغالية اشكرج ع ملاحظتج بس الغالية كلامي وااضح جدا
وماحددت رقم معين ولا قلت التزموا فقط بسورة البقرة ذكرت القران بشكل عام
وغير جيه اقري فضل سورة البقرة وجربي تقرينها اسبوع وشوفي كيف حياتج
بتتغير من راحة نفسية وامور ثانية مع قرات القران والاستغفار والدعاء

موضوعي بعيد كل البعدعن البدعة ولله الحمد .. وخاصة اني ذكرت ان نيتها فقط
الزواج سابقا ولمن فكرت وغيرت نيتها وخلتها لله تغيرت حياتها

----------


## خضب الحنا

الحمدلله وما في شك انه الانسان لما يصدق النية لله عز وجل وحده الله بيجيب دعاه عاجلا او اجلا ...

وربي يوفقج ووياها إن شاء الله ويرزقكم الخير دووووم 

واشكرج ع نقلج للقصة وبأسلوبج الرائع فالطرح وفقتي أختي ...

----------


## بنت سلطون

الحمدلله
استانست وايييد =)

----------


## بصمة ابداع

الله يقدرنا

----------


## الغروب الاخير

يا سبحان الله 

الحمدلله رب العالمين

ان شاء الله على طريقها

----------


## !! بنت دبي !!

الله يوفق كل بنت وتتزوج برجل صالح

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

صح قراءة سورة البقرة بنية الزواج بدعه 

الله يتمم لها على خير ان شاء الله

----------


## Dlaal

من ترك شي لله ابدله الله بشي افضل منه
ربي يتمم عليهااا ويثبتهااا ع الصالح

----------


## دلوعة الاحلام

الله يوفقج حبيبتي ف الدنيا والاخره

----------


## روحّي تحٍبـﮓ

آلله يوفقهـآ  :Smile:  

ويزآج آلله خيـــر

----------


## شيخـهـ

آهم ششي آلنيه ^^
وآلتوكل ع الله , وآيد حبيت آلموضوع ^^

----------


## عذايب22

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## طبعي ذبوحي

الله يوفقها في حياتها ويسخر لها زوجها
وعقالبي هع :$

----------


## Darb alwed

الله يثبتها ويتمم لها زواجها عخير 
والله يرزق كل بنت الزوج الصالح اللي يحفظها ويصونها 


يعطيج ربي الف عافية وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## ..غزيل دبي..

يزاج الله خير ختية وربية يسعدها دووم

----------


## *عذبةالروح*

*الله يوفقها في حياتها ويسخر لها زوجها*

----------


## غــ الروح ـلآ

الله يوفقها و ثبتها ..... و جزاج الله خير ع القصة الحلوة ^^

----------


## أم سارونه~~

الله يسعدهاااا يارب

----------


## cute uae

> الحمد لله الي هداها والله يثبتها ويتمم عليها بالخير

----------


## RoyalDeser

للرفع

----------


## كلي عنجهيه

الله يوفجها انشاءالله 
وزين بعد انها تتصدق والصدقه وااايد زينه

----------


## دلوعة رشودي

الله يوفقها في حياتها ويسخر لها زوجها 
ويفتح علينا ابواب رحمته ورزقه الواسع

 دعواتكم عسى ربي يفرج همي ويبدل حزني سعادة ويرزقني واياكن بالزوج الصالح التقي النقي مخموم القلب عاجلا غير آجل


استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## ماما امولة

ما شاااااء الله
ربنا يوفقها

----------


## مكلارين

مشكوره عالطرح

----------


## asammy

الله يثبتها ويسعدها ويتمم لها على خير والله يوفق كل بنت بالزوج الصالح في القريب العاجل .

----------


## {سوسو}

جزاك الله خير والله ينولنا الي ف بالنا بقوته وعزته وجلاله ياااااااااااااارب

----------


## ذيبة الشحوح

مشكوره اختي 
يعطيج الف الف عافيه يارب 
جاآإأاآأإري التطبيق 
والله يرزقني بزوج الصالح ويرزق البنات يارب  :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## بنت نهيان

آستغفر آلله وآتوب إليه

----------


## ليالي الامارات

هلالالالالالالالالالا وغلالالالالالالالالا


الله يوووووفقها ياااااااااارب والله يحقق لكل وحدة ما تتمنى ودعواتج لنا وانصحيها انها تستمر على طول بالشي هذا

سلالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## RoyalDeser

للللرفع

----------


## BINT SHJ

مشكووووووووووره غناتي والله يسعدج دنيا واخره

----------


## ** ام جراح **

الله كريم 
لااله الا الله ..

----------


## الساعية للجنة

سبحان الله 

الله يرزق كل بنت بزوج صالح وذرية صالحه ان شاء الله

----------


## سـعــوديــه

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
يارب كل من تريد ان تتزوج ربي وفقها ويسر امرها وارزقها بمن هو خير لها واكتب لها السعاده في ذلك
آآآآآآآآآآآآمين يآآآآآآآرب

----------


## ام جاد وزياد

رفع ربي يسعدك

----------


## نواري الشامسي

اللهم ارزقني الزوج الصالح  :Frown:  دعولي بنات

----------


## آلثريآ

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم .. ♥

استغفرك ربي وأتوب إليك ♥..

----------


## bnooota

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## بنت خورفكان 3

لاتطلبون تتزوجون شخص بعينه يمكن هالشخص مب مناسب ليج بس اطلبي الزواج وبقيام الليل بالذات 
ولاتفكرون بالزواج طول الوقت كأن الحياه بتنتهي من دونه اهم شي الشخص ملتزم وطيب واخلاق

----------


## ام مصطفى..

الحمدالله على كل حال . .

----------


## m3andah

يزاج الله خير

----------


## الأصالة

الله يثبتها ....

----------


## شبيهة نفسي

سبحان الله

----------


## ريم خورفكان

استغفرك ربي وأتوب إليك

----------


## candy box

للرفع

----------

